# How to connect Tata Photon Plus USB Data card on my Ubuntu 12.04



## ammartinwala52 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi 
I'm new to Ubuntu, when I insert my Tata Photon Plus Data card, it doesn't connect to Internet. Also in Network Settings for Mobile Broadband it shows disconnected. How can I start my connection.


----------



## cosx (Jul 8, 2013)

1. Connect the USB stick to some windows machine.
2. Find out if any linux installation files in its memory.
3. If yes then copy that to some other perndrive/external hd.
4. Connect that pendrive/extarnal-hd to your ubuntu. You have to install manually according to the reademe.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 8, 2013)

ammartinwala52 said:


> Hi
> I'm new to Ubuntu, when I insert my Tata Photon Plus Data card, it doesn't connect to Internet. Also in Network Settings for Mobile Broadband it shows disconnected. How can I start my connection.


Try these instructions I found on Ubuntu forums -

-> Open your network manager go to manage connection.
-> Open the mobile broadband and add a new connection.
-> If it detects installed CDMA device or Huawei EC156 follow the instruction given by the network manager.
-> Mark it to connect automatically in the mobile broadband edit options.
-> Reboot your system and see it is connected automatically.

If above doesn't work, try a search.
Took it from here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2013)

nisargshah95 said:


> Try these instructions I found on Ubuntu forums -
> 
> -> Open your network manager go to manage connection.
> -> Open the mobile broadband and add a new connection.
> ...



That worked for me on Linux Mint. Should work for @OP to.


----------

